# [SOLVED] HP Touchsmart IQ520 bon't even get to BIOS



## Knackered (Nov 16, 2013)

Hi - apologies for long post but I've been at this for 3 days now and hit a dead end.

My HP touchscreen IQ520uk has worked well with Vista since I bought it in 2009. But a few days ago I got the blue screen of death so ran a Smart test which said to replace the HDD immediately. Not knowing much about it, I did my research, made an image of the HDD on an external drive and a Macrium rescue disk, installed a new HDD (a 2Tb WD one instead of 320Gb WD one). While researching HDD problems with these computers, I came across a bit of forum chat about the these LCD power inverters giving up so I before I went and bought as new HDD, I took the old HDD out and also the inverter to give it a visual check – all looked OK. After install, everything came back up just as before. That was yesterday and I checked everything was functioning then worked / browsed on it for about 4 hours. I then turned it on again this morning and everything worked fine for a few hours and I shut it down again. Perfectly happy!

This evening, I turned it on, used it for about an hour then got another blue screen. No message at the top of it but the technical details said the problem was with usbuhci.sys. I restarted it and got a black screen. I thought it might be the inverter so I quickly whipped it out again and checked all the wires etc. were OK – no apparent problems.

Booted up again and hit F10, got to the BIOS this time and ran a short smart test on the new HDD – it passed no problems in about 100 seconds. Then I arrowed to the power management of the BIOS but before I could get there, the screen froze. I waited about half an hour and hit various buttons but it had totally frozen. So I turned it off. It’s been virtually dead since.

When I power it up, the screen briefly flickers b ut then remains black, the fan starts normally, the HDD spins slowly and if I put a CD in the drive it sucks it in. But that’s it. The factory supplied USB key for the wireless keyboard and mouse at the bottom of the machine lights up but none of the other USB slots light up a USB stick. If I insert a CD, if sucks it in, clicks and whirs a tiny bit but won’t fire up and if I boot it up with a CD in the drive, again it clicks and whirs a bit but won’t start to spin it properly like it’s booting from it.

I’ve no idea if this is coincidence or if I damaged something but I was really careful working on it and I can’t see why it would suddenly die after working just fine for 24 hours. The new HDD consumes less power than the old one. 

I’ve tried putting the old HDD back in – no difference, and tried resetting the bios (as per HP’s instructions – hitting various F buttons in a sequence) and still no difference. It just sits there with a black screen, fan and HDD gently whirring and nothing else. The only reaction I can get is if I pull both the RAMs out, then I get short and long beeps.

And I’ve not installed any new programs or gone to any dodgy sites (that I know of) lately.

I thought about buying a new inverter but now I think that’s probably not the problem. But I’m not sure if the inverter powers other things – any advice on this would be welcome. My very limited knowledge makes me think the MOBO’s packed up – I hope not.

I’ve been at this for days now and I’m at a total dead end now. Anyone got any bright ideas please?


Thanks in hope!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: HP Touchsmart IQ520 bon't even get to BIOS*

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Make and model number of EVERYTHING inside the PC case? Including the PSU.

Do you get any video whatsoever on the display?

Have you tried to use the onboard display ports?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: HP Touchsmart IQ520 bon't even get to BIOS*

HP Touchsmart IQ520 is an all-in-one. Listing of components is irrelevant.


----------



## Knackered (Nov 16, 2013)

*Re: HP Touchsmart IQ520 can't even get to BIOS*

Thank you for responding. Since then I’ve done a lot more digging & research and a few strange things have happened – but it’s still not solved. I now don’t think it’s a hardware issue but more of a software and drivers issue. Somewhat relieving but still very frustrating.

Ref the specs of the computer, as Gcavan pointed out, it is an all in one so this might not be terribly relevant. That said it might be so without meaning to be lazy, rather than writing down a mass of stuff here, the mobo spec containing integrated video and audio spec is here on the HP page Motherboard Specifications, IMIMV-CF (Maureen) | HP® Support
On top of that, the HDD is now a WDBH20020HNC-ERSN (in place of the old 320Gb WD caviar blue one) 
It has 2 x Samsung 2Gb ram modules 2GB 2Rx8 PC2-6400S-666-12-E3 (serial no M470T5663EH3-CF7 0911)
Processer is Intel Core 2 Duo T6400
That’s most of the info – the full spec is all listed here HP TouchSmart IQ520uk Desktop PC Product Specifications HP TouchSmart IQ520uk Desktop PC | HP® Support
+
The power supply is an external one HP 19v 7.9 amps max or 150W and it seems fine (see below)

And I’m running with Vista 64bit SP2 (last updated a few days ago)

Since my last post I have tried the following to no effect …


A new power supply (admittedly this is only a 4.5 amp max supply but that should be enough to get it at least half booted up or reach the BIOS screen I would have thought.
Start without CD/DVD and HDD
Checked every connection on the motherboard and any other connections that I could get access to.
Cleaned out the fans a bit – they were pretty clean anyway
Reset CMOS
 None of the above made any difference so as a last resort, I thought I’d play farther with the RAM. I tried one RAM bank at a time – success I thought. The machine suddenly worked again so the bottom bank must have been duff.
I unplugged the top bank first – fired up, nothing, not even a beep (even though it turned out this bank seemed duff). I unplugged the bottom bank, plugged in the top bank and fired it up, got a very quick beep and the machine booted up into the windows “select start” mode. I hit diagnostic mode and it fired up and went into system test. This took about 15 minutes and then it booted up as normal. Everything seemed to work fine. Elation moment – but brief!

I then ran as manydiagnostic tests on the HDD, RAM, CPU, system etc. as I could – all passed, then I re-started in normal mode. Then I ran the Hardware diagnostic system test which had only one problem – it said that a recently installed program tried to use an unsigned driver and that the driver PCDRNDISUIO.SYS wasn’t signed (not corrupted, just not signed) and was therefore unavailable to use. Strange as this is a Microsoft system32 driver and the only recently installed stuff would be windows updates.

Apart from a brief look around the computer to check everything was still in it’s place, I haven’t run any programs except for the diagnostics mentioned here and have used minimal usb sticks etc and no other peripheral devices. Nor have I connected to the internet and the wireless receiver is turned off. I wanted minimal interference.

 I went to get something to eat and while I was away, the computer went to sleep, and when I got back, I couldn’t wake it up again – tried everything so had to shut it right down by holding in the power button. On powering back up, it went back to the black screen as before and wouldn’t even boot to BIOS menu. It was really late so I gave up after another hour of turning it on and off. 

Next morning, first go at hitting the power button and it booted up nicely and reopened the diagnostic screens I’d left it with the day before. I searched files and folders for PCDRNDISUIO.SYS and it came up with about 10 relevant items – 2 of which seemed identical but one was in the system32 folders and the other was in the C:\windows\SysWOW64 folder. And, both of these now said they’d been updated last night, after the diagnostic test that highlighted them. Must have happened while I had my supper and before it went to sleep.

So I ran the Microsoft System File Checker tool (SFC.exe) which said it found corrupt files but was unable to fix some of them. Found the CBS log, searched “cannot repair” and found 8 items which I copied into another file on a usb stick to look at in my laptop. About 5 mins after I copied the file, I got the blue screen again – it took about 1.5 hours of operation to crash – about the same as yesterday. This time the blue screen said (among other things) DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL at the top and had another stop message lower down referencing the stop code 0x000000ie and the file usbehci.sys – for all the good these error messages seem to be!

I left the computer an hour and tried again and it went back to it’s dodgy condition i.e. brief flicker of the screen and then stays black, fans and HDD whirring gently.

Looking at the CBS log, the files that SFC said were corrupted are all settings.ini files. At first I thought they’re obviously not all in the same place as they’re spread out over 17 minutes of the scan (total scan time about half an hour) with loads of other items between them. But then I saw that there are only 2 items repeated 4 times each.

Neither of the item types seems to be related to the PCDRNDISUIO.SYS file that the hp system scan detected. And, I couldn’t find any reference in the CBS log to this sys file. So maybe that did get fixed while I ate my supper?

First one is 

[SR] Cannot repair member file [l:24{12}]"settings.ini" of Microsoft-Windows-Sidebar, Version = 6.0.6002.18005, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_IA32_ON_WIN64 (10), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, hash mismatch

2nd one is

[SR] Cannot repair member file [l:24{12}]"settings.ini" of Microsoft-Windows-Sidebar, Version = 6.0.6002.18005, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9),Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, hash mismatch

The items above are also identical except for the words in red, and they all refer to the system.ini file and the sidebar. Research on the web into this seems to indicate a corrupted file of this kind will affect certain cutting / pasting/ dragging / dropping functions, but when my computer does finally boot up, it all works fine so I can’t see this being the problem. All the fans run slowly and the components don’t get hot so I don’t think anything’s getting over-stressed.

I'll be running the SFC check again several times as various forum posts say you should. I thought I'd also try memtest86. This all assumes I can get it up and running tomorrow at least for a while

3 hours after the last blue screen I managed to boot it up again in safe mode. I got the windows safe mode screen up for about a minute before another blue screen came up- heading this time was BAD_POOL_CALLER with an 0x000000c2 code (no reference to a file). Another wild goose chase I reckon.

If anyone thinks dump files or other info would be useful, I’ll try to get some. I just haven’t had the computer running long enough so far to collect any. I took photos of some of the blue screens so could post those but my research leads me to believe they’re often misleading. 

Had I known it would turn out like this (5 days of elation then frustration) I would have bitten the bullet and given it to a shop to fix but I’ve gone this far and got the bit between my teeth now so I’d like to see it through. 

But I’m a bit stuck now so has anyone got any advice please

Thanks (again in hope).


----------



## Knackered (Nov 16, 2013)

*Re: HP Touchsmart IQ520 won't even get to BIOS*

A clear pattern has emerged and it’s leading me to think something on the motherboard is to blame. Left turned off overnight, it will boot up and works perfectly for between 1 – 4 hours, then the blue screen comes and after shut down, it won’t even boot to BIOS even though the fans and HDD spin. If left for maybe 2 or 3 hours it might boot up and last from a few minutes to maybe 30, then blue screen again and no boot. I’ve tried different power supplies and it makes no difference if I disconnect the HDD and DVD - being an all in one computer, disconnecting anything else is a bit too much for me.

Over several days, I’ve managed to reset CMOS by jumpering, reinstall all HP drivers (from HP site), run Microsoft Safety Scanner (full scan), chkdisc (several times), and SFCchecker – none of which found any problems or made any difference. The only consistency is that sooner or later it’ll freeze or blue screen, then won’t boot up for hours or till the next day. 

I’ve run memtest86+ a few times and sometimes it gets a full pass with no errors then freezes on the next pass, sometimes it freezes before the first pass finishes, sometimes it finds shed-loads of errors and freezes – no consistency apart from a freeze sooner or later. Tried both ram banks in both slots a few times each – again, no difference.

So - Memtest is incredibly erratic and I can’t see why both ram banks would pack up at the same time, I can’t even get to BIOS unless I turn it off for many hours, and it also crashes in BIOS leads me to believe it’s definitely not a Windows problem or even a RAM problem. I’m inclined to think that something in the mobo is heating up or getting stressed and causing all the various confusing freezes /crashes.

Bluescreeview reports various errors with various drivers but the crash address is always ntoskrnl.exe+57150 which I believe is a memory management file among other things – so am I correct in thinking if something on the mobo suddenly breaks down causing some sort of memory black out, it might report it as a ntoskrnl.exe problem?

I think I’ve hit the wall and am going to have to give it to a repair shop which can do hardware repairs. Before I do, has anyone got any opinions on the above please or anything else I could try?

Pasted below are the txt results of 6 crash reports from bluescreenview – if they’re any use

Thanks for looking


==================================================
Dump File : Mini111213-01.dmp
Crash Time : 12/11/2013 00:39:06
Bug Check String : SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION
Bug Check Code : 0x0000003b
Parameter 1 : 00000000`c0000005
Parameter 2 : fffff800`028d1d8b
Parameter 3 : fffffa60`02000060
Parameter 4 : 00000000`00000000
Caused By Driver : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+57150
File Description : NT Kernel & System
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company : Microsoft Corporation
File Version : 6.0.6002.18881 (vistasp2_gdr.130707-1535)
Processor : x64
Crash Address : ntoskrnl.exe+57150
Stack Address 1 : 
Stack Address 2 : 
Stack Address 3 : 
Computer Name : 
Full Path : C:\Windows\Minidump\Mini111213-01.dmp
Processors Count : 2
Major Version : 15
Minor Version : 6002
Dump File Size : 272,224
Dump File Time : 12/11/2013 02:24:41
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File : Mini111613-01.dmp
Crash Time : 15/11/2013 18:43:57
Bug Check String : KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED
Bug Check Code : 0x0000001e
Parameter 1 : ffffffff`c0000005
Parameter 2 : fffffa60`03503b60
Parameter 3 : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4 : ffffffff`ffffffff
Caused By Driver : usbuhci.sys
Caused By Address : usbuhci.sys+4b60
File Description : UHCI USB Miniport Driver
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company : Microsoft Corporation
File Version : 6.0.6002.18465 (vistasp2_gdr.110505-0337)
Processor : x64
Crash Address : ntoskrnl.exe+57150
Stack Address 1 : 
Stack Address 2 : 
Stack Address 3 : 
Computer Name : 
Full Path : C:\Windows\Minidump\Mini111613-01.dmp
Processors Count : 2
Major Version : 15
Minor Version : 6002
Dump File Size : 287,968
Dump File Time : 16/11/2013 15:29:08
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File : Mini111713-01.dmp
Crash Time : 17/11/2013 16:00:11
Bug Check String : DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Bug Check Code : 0x000000d1
Parameter 1 : ffff8d60`01bf4050
Parameter 2 : 00000000`00000002
Parameter 3 : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4 : fffffa60`03357067
Caused By Driver : usbehci.sys
Caused By Address : usbehci.sys+7067
File Description : EHCI eUSB Miniport Driver
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company : Microsoft Corporation
File Version : 6.0.6002.18465 (vistasp2_gdr.110505-0337)
Processor : x64
Crash Address : ntoskrnl.exe+57150
Stack Address 1 : 
Stack Address 2 : 
Stack Address 3 : 
Computer Name : 
Full Path : C:\Windows\Minidump\Mini111713-01.dmp
Processors Count : 2
Major Version : 15
Minor Version : 6002
Dump File Size : 285,512
Dump File Time : 17/11/2013 19:19:13
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File : Mini111813-01.dmp
Crash Time : 17/11/2013 19:21:18
Bug Check String : BAD_POOL_CALLER
Bug Check Code : 0x000000c2
Parameter 1 : 00000000`00000007
Parameter 2 : 00000000`0000110b
Parameter 3 : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4 : fffffa80`03a30010
Caused By Driver : Ntfs.sys
Caused By Address : Ntfs.sys+d2f8
File Description : NT File System Driver
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company : Microsoft Corporation
File Version : 6.0.6000.16386 (vista_rtm.061101-2205)
Processor : x64
Crash Address : ntoskrnl.exe+57150
Stack Address 1 : 
Stack Address 2 : 
Stack Address 3 : 
Computer Name : 
Full Path : C:\Windows\Minidump\Mini111813-01.dmp
Processors Count : 2
Major Version : 15
Minor Version : 6002
Dump File Size : 272,224
Dump File Time : 18/11/2013 11:11:50
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File : Mini111813-02.dmp
Crash Time : 18/11/2013 12:17:45
Bug Check String : BAD_POOL_HEADER
Bug Check Code : 0x00000019
Parameter 1 : 00000000`00000022
Parameter 2 : 00000000`00160000
Parameter 3 : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4 : 00000000`00000000
Caused By Driver : LHidFilt.Sys
Caused By Address : LHidFilt.Sys+28b8670
File Description : Logitech HID Filter Driver.
Product Name : Logitech SetPoint(TM)
Company : Logitech, Inc.
File Version : 3.30.152.00
Processor : x64
Crash Address : ntoskrnl.exe+57150
Stack Address 1 : 
Stack Address 2 : 
Stack Address 3 : 
Computer Name : 
Full Path : C:\Windows\Minidump\Mini111813-02.dmp
Processors Count : 2
Major Version : 15
Minor Version : 6002
Dump File Size : 272,224
Dump File Time : 18/11/2013 20:02:15
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File : Mini112013-01.dmp
Crash Time : 19/11/2013 15:12:34
Bug Check String : PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA
Bug Check Code : 0x00000050
Parameter 1 : ffffffff`e80979f0
Parameter 2 : 00000000`00000001
Parameter 3 : fffffa60`04384105
Parameter 4 : 00000000`00000002
Caused By Driver : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+57150
File Description : NT Kernel & System
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company : Microsoft Corporation
File Version : 6.0.6002.18881 (vistasp2_gdr.130707-1535)
Processor : x64
Crash Address : ntoskrnl.exe+57150
Stack Address 1 : 
Stack Address 2 : 
Stack Address 3 : 
Computer Name : 
Full Path : C:\Windows\Minidump\Mini112013-01.dmp
Processors Count : 2
Major Version : 15
Minor Version : 6002
Dump File Size : 281,672
Dump File Time : 20/11/2013 16:16:32
==================================================


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: HP Touchsmart IQ520 bon't even get to BIOS*

Hi please follow the instructions here http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...tions-windows-8-1-8-0-7-and-vista-452654.html
and attach the files to your next post this will allow an analyst to review the files and hopefully narrow down the issue for you.

Edit I have moved you to BSOD's for further help with this matter.


----------



## Knackered (Nov 16, 2013)

*Re: HP Touchsmart IQ520 won't even get to BIOS*

Thanks joeten. After a few days, I thought I’d ended up in the wrong forum, hindsight’s great!

Attached is a zip file as per forum posting notes

Hardware / software info is listed on an earlier post but in summary –it’s an all in one HP Touchsmart IQ520uk model, bog standard (apart from new HDD) with the following….
Vista, SP2, X64 originally supplied pre-installed with the machine
Computer bought in mid 2009
HDD is now a WDBH20020HNC-ERSN (in place of the old 320Gb WD caviar blue one) 
It has 2 x Samsung 2Gb ram modules 2GB 2Rx8 PC2-6400S-666-12-E3 (serial no M470T5663EH3-CF7 0911)
Processer is *Intel Core 2 Duo T6400*
*Videocard – *Integrated graphics using nVidia GeForce 9300M
Motherboard - Pegatron IMIMV-CF (Maureen) 
*Power supply – HP External 19v 7.9A (max) 150W.*
*More specs at *Motherboard Specifications, IMIMV-CF (Maureen) | HP® Support

Note: In order to keep things as basic as possible.
I’ve been running this computer in a clean boot for days (same problems persist0 In startup, I also turned off all McAfee programs that I usually run – but having just looked in msconfig, it’s turned some of them on again. I also disabled Windows firewall.
I’m only using one 2Gb bank of RAM (instead of the usual 2 x 2Gb) as I’m not sure how good the other RAM chip is.
Wireless is turned off and the network cable is out (I’m reporting this on a spare laptop).
Also, when I can get my computer to boot up, it works very well for a short time. But shortly it’ll blue screen again and then I won’t even be able to get to BIOS until I turn it off for hours or maybe until tomorrow. 

Here’s hoping


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: HP Touchsmart IQ520 bon't even get to BIOS*

Hi and sorry about the delay in getting back to you my notifications are screwed up and I did not get one for you posting back,I have asked for someone to look over the files in order to try to assist you.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: HP Touchsmart IQ520 bon't even get to BIOS*

I ran the last 5 dmp files and they are all different named causes.

```
BugCheck 50, {ffffffffe80979f0, 1, fffffa6004384105, 2}
Probably caused by : monitor.sys ( monitor!FxDriverEntry+101 )
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
BugCheck 19, {22, 160000, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+3116 )
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
BugCheck C2, {7, 110b, 0, fffffa8003a30010}
Probably caused by : Ntfs.sys ( Ntfs+d2f8 )
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
BugCheck D1, {ffff8d6001bf4050, 2, 0, fffffa6003357067}
Probably caused by : usbehci.sys ( usbehci!EHCI_DecPendingTransfer+47 )
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
BugCheck 9F, {3, fffffa80067e9c80, fffffa80067e9c80, fffffa8006c0bc60}
Probably caused by : usbaapl64.sys
```
This usually points to hardware rather then software being the cause.

There are 2 blamed on USB drivers what do you have plugged into the usb ports besides the keyboard?

Will it boot and run on a live linux CD?



```
Debug session time: Tue Nov 19 10:12:34.958 2013 (UTC - 5:00)
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\Bsodapps\SysnativeBSODApps\Mini112013-01.dmp]
Built by: 6002.18881.amd64fre.vistasp2_gdr.130707-1535
System Uptime: 0 days 0:03:22.706
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for win32k.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for win32k.sys
Probably caused by : monitor.sys ( monitor!FxDriverEntry+101 )
BugCheck 50, {ffffffffe80979f0, 1, fffffa6004384105, 2}
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x00000050]PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA (50)[/url]
Bugcheck code 00000050
Arguments: 
Arg1: ffffffffe80979f0, memory referenced.
Arg2: 0000000000000001, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation.
Arg3: fffffa6004384105, If non-zero, the instruction address which referenced the bad memory
	address.
Arg4: 0000000000000002, (reserved)
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x50_monitor!FxDriverEntry+101
MaxSpeed:     2000
CurrentSpeed: 1995
BiosVersion = 5.07   
BiosReleaseDate = 07/24/2009
SystemManufacturer = HP-Pavilion
SystemProductName = NC043AA-ABU IQ520uk
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Debug session time: Mon Nov 18 07:17:45.981 2013 (UTC - 5:00)
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\Bsodapps\SysnativeBSODApps\Mini111813-02.dmp]
Built by: 6002.18881.amd64fre.vistasp2_gdr.130707-1535
System Uptime: 0 days 1:06:16.587
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+3116 )
BugCheck 19, {22, 160000, 0, 0}
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x00000019]BAD_POOL_HEADER (19)[/url]
Bugcheck code 00000019
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000000000022, 
Arg2: 0000000000160000
Arg3: 0000000000000000
Arg4: 0000000000000000
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x19_22
PROCESS_NAME:  wininit.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x19_22_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+3116
MaxSpeed:     2000
CurrentSpeed: 1995
BiosVersion = 5.07   
BiosReleaseDate = 07/24/2009
SystemManufacturer = HP-Pavilion
SystemProductName = NC043AA-ABU IQ520uk
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Debug session time: Sun Nov 17 14:21:18.677 2013 (UTC - 5:00)
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\Bsodapps\SysnativeBSODApps\Mini111813-01.dmp]
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ntoskrnl.exe
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ntoskrnl.exe
System Uptime: 0 days 0:02:33.301
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Ntfs.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for win32k.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for win32k.sys
Probably caused by : Ntfs.sys ( Ntfs+d2f8 )
BugCheck C2, {7, 110b, 0, fffffa8003a30010}
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x000000C2]BAD_POOL_CALLER (c2)[/url]
Bugcheck code 000000c2
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000000000007, Attempt to free pool which was already freed
Arg2: 000000000000110b, (reserved)
Arg3: 0000000000000000, Memory contents of the pool block
Arg4: fffffa8003a30010, Address of the block of pool being deallocated
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc2_7
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xc2_7_Ntfs+d2f8
MaxSpeed:     2000
CurrentSpeed: 1995
BiosVersion = 5.07   
BiosReleaseDate = 07/24/2009
SystemManufacturer = HP-Pavilion
SystemProductName = NC043AA-ABU IQ520uk
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Debug session time: Sun Nov 17 11:00:11.503 2013 (UTC - 5:00)
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\Bsodapps\SysnativeBSODApps\Mini111713-01.dmp]
Built by: 6002.18881.amd64fre.vistasp2_gdr.130707-1535
System Uptime: 1 days 0:15:43.560
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for win32k.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for win32k.sys
Probably caused by : usbehci.sys ( usbehci!EHCI_DecPendingTransfer+47 )
BugCheck D1, {ffff8d6001bf4050, 2, 0, fffffa6003357067}
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x000000D1]DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (d1)[/url]
Bugcheck code 000000d1
Arguments: 
Arg1: ffff8d6001bf4050, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000000000000002, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000000, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
Arg4: fffffa6003357067, address which referenced memory
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_usbehci!EHCI_DecPendingTransfer+47
MaxSpeed:     2000
CurrentSpeed: 1995
BiosVersion = 5.07   
BiosReleaseDate = 07/24/2009
SystemManufacturer = HP-Pavilion
SystemProductName = NC043AA-ABU IQ520uk
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Debug session time: Fri Nov 23 14:03:54.501 2012 (UTC - 5:00)
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\Bsodapps\SysnativeBSODApps\Mini112312-01.dmp]
Built by: 6002.18686.amd64fre.vistasp2_gdr.120824-0336
System Uptime: 0 days 9:40:13.174
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for WUDFRd.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for wpdusb.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for wpdusb.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for usbaapl64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for usbaapl64.sys
Probably caused by : usbaapl64.sys
BugCheck 9F, {3, fffffa80067e9c80, fffffa80067e9c80, fffffa8006c0bc60}
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x0000009F]DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE (9f)[/url]
Bugcheck code 0000009F
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000000000003, A device object has been blocking an Irp for too long a time
Arg2: fffffa80067e9c80, Physical Device Object of the stack
Arg3: fffffa80067e9c80, nt!TRIAGE_9F_POWER on Win7, otherwise the Functional Device Object of the stack
Arg4: fffffa8006c0bc60, The blocked IRP
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x9F_3_POWER_DOWN_IMAGE_usbaapl64.sys
MaxSpeed:     2000
CurrentSpeed: 1995
BiosVersion = 5.07   
BiosReleaseDate = 07/24/2009
SystemManufacturer = HP-Pavilion
SystemProductName = NC043AA-ABU IQ520uk
```


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: HP Touchsmart IQ520 bon't even get to BIOS*

Thanks


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: HP Touchsmart IQ520 can't even get to BIOS*



Knackered said:


> My HP touchscreen IQ520uk has worked well with Vista since I bought it in 2009. But a few days ago I got the blue screen of death so ran a Smart test which said to replace the HDD immediately. Not knowing much about it, I did my research, made an image of the HDD on an external drive and a Macrium rescue disk, installed a new HDD (a 2Tb WD one instead of 320Gb WD one).


Did you use the image from the bad HDD and load it onto the new HDD?

It may be corrupted.

Can you install Vista onto the new HDD using HP recovery media? 




Knackered said:


> Next morning, first go at hitting the power button and it booted up nicely and reopened the diagnostic screens I’d left it with the day before. I searched files and folders for PCDRNDISUIO.SYS and it came up with about 10 relevant items – 2 of which seemed identical but one was in the system32 folders and the other was in the C:\windows\SysWOW64 folder. And, both of these now said they’d been updated last night, after the diagnostic test that highlighted them. Must have happened while I had my supper and before it went to sleep.


*PCDRNDISUIO.SYS* is a driver belonging to PC Doctor -

http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=PCDRNDISUIO.SYS

Please be sure to follow advice given by *Wrench97*.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Knackered (Nov 16, 2013)

*Re: HP Touchsmart IQ520 won't even get to BIOS*

Thanks for taking the time to look.

The keyboard is the factory supplied one which talks to the USB port buried in the back of the machine. I changed the mouse (Logitech) years ago and it talks to its own usb dongle - this has run happily for a few years. Apart from that I've nothing running off the USB ports apart from when I plugged in the external HDD to reinstall the ISO image from my old HDD. or have briefly plugged in usb sticks to transfer files out to my laptop (e.g. the dump files) or install updates or other diagnostics from HP etc. - and I've taken them out during any tests. And I've removed the mouse dongle during Memtest tests just in case.

Running a Live Linux CD and / or reinstalling Vista from the HP recovery disks are 2 things I have had on my "to try" list. But I held off as I'd come to the conclusion it's a hardware issue. Seeing as, after a blue screen, it won't re-boot for hours or maybe until the next day, and when it does, it won't run Memtest86+ off the CD for more than 1 or maybe 1.5 passes before freezing. I therefore deduced that if it won't run programs in the BIOS either, then it can't be Vista related.

It did occur to me that the new HDD might have been corrupted from the old, but I've run loads of HDD diagnostics (from HP and Microsoft) on it and they've all come up fine.

The PCDRNDISUIO.SYS issue seems to have gone away. This was detected very early on but appeared to update itself during a chkdisc operation and hasn't appeared in any tests since. 

But, I found out last night that the metal stand up light I've been using to earth myself while working in the guts of the PC, isn't in fact earthed (very odd for a 1 year old metal lamp in the UK). Seeing as I've had the RAM chips in and out about 20 times, and at least one of them is dead and the other is now suspect, This might be it. It struck me that if the RAM hiccups in the middle of some process and the system crashes, the process that was interrupted might get the blame - hence the 5 different causes. Just a theory. I'm off to buy 2 new RAM modules and will try them tonight - while earthed to my radiators).

After that, I'll try Linux and / or re-installing windows and if none of that works, I fear I'm looking at dropping it into a repair shop where I guess I'm in for a new mobo at the least. Trouble is finding a reliable repair shop in London - they all get wildly varying reviews.

Thanks again for your time. I'll try the last few things then let you know what happens.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: HP Touchsmart IQ520 bon't even get to BIOS*



> Seeing as, after a blue screen, it won't re-boot for hours or maybe until the next day, and when it does, it won't run Memtest86+ off the CD for more than 1 or maybe 1.5 passes before freezing.


That could very well be a temp issue, will it currently boot to windows and run for a couple minutes?
If it will try using a software monitoring program like CPUz's Hardware Monitor to see what the temps look like.


----------



## Knackered (Nov 16, 2013)

*Re: HP Touchsmart IQ520 bon't even get to BIOS*

I did think that.

When it will boot up, it can run in BIOS or windows for anything from a few minutes to a few hours - the longer it's been off the longer it'll run for. Hence it would appear a temperature issue.

So I installed speedfan a few days ago and it says all the temperatures are normal. The fans blow out cool to warm air and they only cruise - they don't kick into a faster mode. Plus I've stuck my fingers on major components when it's running and they're all warm at best - nothing get's uncomfortable hot.
So I think the temperatures are OK

If it's not the RAM, I suspect something on the mobo is getting hot and failing e.g. a capicitor or something. But so far, I can't see of feel anything cooking

I need at least one new RAM module anyway so am going to try 2 new ones. I don't know if RAM either works or not i.e. can a RAM module get unstable and work some of the time but then fail now and then? Or do they either work properly or not at all? The fact that I appear to have killed one module points to possible damage on the second


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: HP Touchsmart IQ520 bon't even get to BIOS*

They can be I've seen one have to cool off before it would restart.


----------



## Knackered (Nov 16, 2013)

*Re: HP Touchsmart IQ520 won't even get to BIOS*

Think it was the RAM. I stuck 2 new RAM modules in and it's run perfectly for 48 hours solid since. Don't want to count my chickens just yet so I'll give it a few more days then this thread can be solved.

Thanks again for your input


----------



## Knackered (Nov 16, 2013)

*Re: HP Touchsmart IQ520 won't even get to BIOS*

Yep – it was the RAM modules all along. Since I installed 2 new RAM modules (making sure I was properly earthed this time rather than to the metal light I thought was earthed), it’s run just fine. I can only assume the RAM was damaged while I installed the new HDD, even though I never went near the RAM. Funny thing is…
After I originally installed the new HDD, the PC worked fine for 24 hours then I got a blue screen.
One of the RAM modules had completely packed up and when I removed it, the other worked for a while each time I booted the machine up then it used to pack up. 
Every time it crashed, it wouldn’t boot up to BIOS for a few hours. The longer I left the PC turned off for, the longer it would work for upon booting it up again. Sometimes this’d be 20 mins, sometimes a few hours or more.
The dump reports blamed various processes so I gather whatever process was running when the RAM gave up got the blame.
I thought RAM would either work or not work – but apparently not. Memtest would sometimes run a few passes without showing any errors then suddenly freeze, Memtest also hardly ever showed errors on the RAM, it would just suddenly freeze.

Oh well, lesson on earthing myself properly learned the hard way I guess

Thanks for your input guys


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: HP Touchsmart IQ520 bon't even get to BIOS*

Good to hear you have it resolved.


----------

